# rocksmith 2014



## ChesusRice (Nov 9, 2013)

Anyone playing this?


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (Nov 16, 2013)

anyone know if this unlike the first rocksmith allows you to play the songs at any speed you want?


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 18, 2013)

ILoveYouSweetLeaf said:


> anyone know if this unlike the first rocksmith allows you to play the songs at any speed you want?


Not sure 
I know you can slow it down in Riff repeater
And you can manage the difficulty of the song


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (Nov 18, 2013)

that was my biggest problem with it on the ps3, I wanted to be able to play all the notes, but slow it down in 1 or 5 percent increments so I can practice without mistakes. Get it right then speed it up. If they added that I would have bought it for the PC also, have SSD if computer and it would play soo much smoother.


----------



## ChesusRice (Nov 19, 2013)

ILoveYouSweetLeaf said:


> that was my biggest problem with it on the ps3, I wanted to be able to play all the notes, but slow it down in 1 or 5 percent increments so I can practice without mistakes. Get it right then speed it up. If they added that I would have bought it for the PC also, have SSD if computer and it would play soo much smoother.


I'm enjoying the hell out of it
Good selection of songs that come with it as well


----------

